# Νόμος και Τάξη: Νέα Επεισόδια



## anef (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Μπα, ξαναπάω στο νήμα της Eurovision. Είναι πιο ευχάριστο το θέ(α)μα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 10, 2011)

Κράτος: Όλα βαριά, εχτός να 'σαι των
θεών αφέντης,
κι έξω από το Δία κανείς
ελεύθερος δεν είναι. 

Κράτος και Βία. Ζήστε το Μύθο σας στην Ελλάδα.
Ευχαριστούμε, Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 11, 2011)

Νόμιζα πως πρόκειται για φάρσα, τόσο γελοίο μου φάνηκε, δυστυχώς όμως, έπεσα έξω...
Μετά το Νόμος και Τάξη, να και η _Λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή_ (που περάσαμε προ πολλού)





 
(δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπαίνει σωστά ο σύνδεσμος! )


Mod's note: Ο σύνδεσμος διορθώθηκε.


----------



## Irini (Feb 11, 2011)

Μ' αρέσει που οι κακοί διαδηλωτές φωνάζουν "Freedom! Freedom!". Φτου τους! Παλιοχαρακτήρες!


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 11, 2011)

Πολύ πρωτόγονα τα μέσα του ΕΣ. Έχει προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία. Τώρα πια που οι παραδοσιακοί φούρνοι είναι ξεπερασμένοι, τους διαδηλωτές τους βάζουμε στα μικροκύματα.


----------



## anef (Feb 11, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Νόμιζα πως πρόκειται για φάρσα, τόσο γελοίο μου φάνηκε, δυστυχώς όμως, έπεσα έξω...
> Μετά το Νόμος και Τάξη, να και η _Λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή_ (που περάσαμε προ πολλού)



Η κυβέρνηση χτες μας είπε πως ήταν στα πλαίσια του ΝΑΤΟ και όχι για την καταστολή διαδηλωτών, τουλάχιστον όχι στην Ελλάδα (για άλλες χώρες το άφησε ανοιχτό: για τίποτα κουρελήδες στην Αφρική θα είναι). 
Αυτό το επιχείρημα για το ΝΑΤΟ είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό που λέει για το ΔΝΤ (δεν φταίω εγώ, το ΔΝΤ το επιβάλλει). Λες και το ΝΑΤΟ (και οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων του) ή το ΔΝΤ είναι το τέλος της ιστορίας για την Ελλάδα, η μοίρα και το ριζικό μας.

Αν όμως η κυβέρνηση τα μασάει, οι στρατιωτικοί τα λένε τσεκουράτα, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Θαυμάστε εδώ απ' τη μια τον συνταγματάρχη κι απ' την άλλη το καμάρι της δημοσιογραφίας, τον Χασαπόπουλο:


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2011)

Ομολογώ ότι ο κύριος στο μεσαίο παράθυρο είναι από τους λίγους που έχω δει στην Ελλάδα που είναι καλός στη δουλειά του εκπροσώπου τύπου. 
Οι δημοσιογράφοι από την άλλη ανήκουν στη σχολή είμαι σπουδαίος και τα ξέρω όλα, οπότε κάπως θα βγει η εκπομπή. 
(ξέρω είμαι εκτός θέματος, αλλά ο καθένας με τον πόνο του).


----------

